# Solved: User cannot connect to Terminal Server



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

I have an offsite user who cannot connect to our Terminal Server. IP / Gateway / DNS settings look fine. I can remote connect to the user and can ping them.

Remoted to their desktop, I can ping the terminal server, and can ping our domain. But trying to access the terminal server or any file shares (we have a company folder public to anyone on the network), I have no luck.

Have also tried rebooting, and logging in to the computer under an admin account, same results.

Computer is Win XP SP3, trying to connect to 2008 server.

Any ideas?

Thanks

EDIT: Had user reboot PC again, now cannot even find domain to logon. I can still remote in though....


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

To connect to Terminal Services, TCP Port 3389 must be open for inbound connections. The Remote User's computer doesn't need to be a domain member since he'll be using Remote Desktop for everything. In fact, it's best to set it up as a normal standalone system. Once he's he's connected via Remote Desktop, his session runs on the domain member system he connected to.


----------

